# Dubte amb "suppose"



## turk1900

This treatment suppose a real advancement in the understanding of X disorder.

En aquesta frase falla el verb "suppose"... no s'entèn, perquè realment el que vull dir és que El tractament suposa un gran avanç... però sembla que no té aquesta indicació en anglès: Quin seria el verb adequat?

Gràcies i bon any!


----------



## betulina

Hola, turk,

Què et sembla "This treatment is regarded as a real advancement in the understanding of X disorder"? 

M'ho he trobat uns quants cops últimament en contextos així i precisament ho tradueixo com a "suposa" (o, millor, "representa").

Bon any a tu també!


----------



## turk1900

A mi em sona bé... Gràcies

Turk


----------



## Xerinola

betulina said:


> Hola, turk,
> 
> Què et sembla "This treatment is regarded as a real advancement in the understanding of X disorder"?
> 
> M'ho he trobat uns quants cops últimament en contextos així i precisament ho tradueixo com a "suposa" (o, millor, "representa").
> 
> Bon any a tu també!


 
JO també crec que és un molt bona opció.
Fins ara!
X:


----------



## sound shift

"This treatment constitutes a real advance ..."


----------



## Cecilio

També es podria dir "means" o "brings about".


----------



## megane_wang

> "This treatment constitutes a real advance ..."


 
Ei ! Jo sempre anant amb compte amb "_*constitutes*_" creient que era un possible catalanisme / castellanisme, i resulta que és correcte!   

Està clar que, com indicàveu al principi, *supposes* vol dir _fer suposicions_, i no quadraria a no ser que la frase provi de dir que "aquest tractament _pressuposa_ grans avenços en...". Entenc que pel context és evident que no va per aquí.

Si això és un article _científic_, cal anar-hi amb compte, perquè molts escriptors no són nadius, molts revisors tampoc, i més d'un editor no revisa la qualitat de l'idioma a no ser que hi hagi errors evidents. De manera que aquesta mena de mals usos són relativament freqüents.

Salut !


----------



## Cecilio

Jo diria que l'ús del verb "constituir" sonaria una mica rar en aquest context, així com lús equivalent de l'anglès "constitute". En ambdós casos, hi ha cert significat de "formar part de" que no pega massa amb la idea de "produir un efecte".


----------



## turk1900

Gracies a tot@s, em fa l'efecte, però, que les precisions de Cecilio són interessants...


----------

